# Too Many Bears?



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm all for protecting any species so that it can regain it's numbers. But, the animal rights groups dont get it. If you dont manage the herd, the animals will suffer.
Of course it has always been hunters and Game management that has brought about healthy herds.....whether it be bears or deer, ect.


----------

